# my feral hive



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

this pic is from a cut out i did in may. i split the cut out down to three of the original frames and added seven frames of foundation the day after getting it home. they have drawn those seven frames, another deep, and a super since about the first of june. imo, i think that's a pretty good seeing how i just left 3 frames of brood for them starting out. all the frames are drawn perfectly with very little burr comb and the bees are so gentle they remind me of nwc. the entire top deep is completely full of honey with no brood. with this hive being on its' own for four years before i got them, i believe i have some good genetics here. i'm planning on raising some queens to sell from this hive next year if they have good honey production.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

WVbeekeeper said:


> i'm planning on raising some queens to sell from this hive next year if they have good honey production.


I'd say they've already shown that


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree, looks like they did a fine job...


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

I would be interested in a queen if u can fedex global priority it to the caribbean.


----------

